# Antlers?



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn this woman! Now I have to take back yet another antler hat! Hmph! 

Lady Gaga Got Spotted Wearing A Huge,Weird Antler Hat | OnTheFlix 

http://www.ivstatic.com/files/et/imagecache/636/files/slides/lady-gaga-antlers.jpg


----------



## Domo (Feb 28, 2010)

:rofl: Hate when that happens!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, goodness gracious. I think I'm almost speechless.


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

I KNOW! She copied my look again!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2010)

STP said:


> Damn this woman! Now I have to take back yet another antler hat! Hmph!
> 
> Lady Gaga Got Spotted Wearing A Huge,Weird Antler Hat | OnTheFlix
> 
> http://www.ivstatic.com/files/et/imagecache/636/files/slides/lady-gaga-antlers.jpg



Without the sunglasses and the eccentric frock the antlers would lose much of their impact anyway.


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

What are you saying? I would look bad in an antler hat? mg: That's it! I'm switching back to horns.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2010)

STP said:


> What are you saying? I would look bad in an antler hat? mg: That's it! I'm switching back to horns.



Good choice. I hear cornucopia hats are coming back.


----------



## Banned (Feb 28, 2010)

At least when Santa's looking for his lost reindeer she'll be easy enough to spot.


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

Maybe I'll just stick to my toque.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2010)

Turtle said:


> At least when Santa's looking for his lost reindeer she'll be easy enough to spot.



Yeah, because of course Lady Gaga would be pretty much invisible to anyone who wasn't looking for reindeer...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 28, 2010)

It's.......unique.


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

She is one of those plain Jane's that blend into a crowd.


----------



## Banned (Feb 28, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Yeah, because of course Lady Gaga would be pretty much invisible to anyone who wasn't looking for reindeer...




:teehee:

It takes all kinds to make the world go round, and in her world, apparently, anything goes.  Even antlers.  Speaking of "anything goes" and "antlers", those antlers can definitely go, and just keep going...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 28, 2010)

Her outfit looks plastic.


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, it does. I have seen some pics of her outfits and she uses all kinds of crazy things to make outfits or art as she says.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> Her outfit looks plastic.


 
It's rainwear.


----------

